# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Professionista: elenchi fornitori, iva, costi conto fiscale

## Freddy

Salve,
ho letto con interesse i vari post di questo forum.
Sono un professionista, avevo alcune 3 questioni da chiarire:
- elenchi fornitori: mi sembra di aver letto che i professionisti sono esentati dallo spedire questi elenchi, non e' chiaro se bisogna comunque farli lo stesso e conservarli.
- IVA auto: scusate se torno sul tema..., ho acquistato una auto a fine aprile 2007 (data fattura 29/4/07), devo scaricare l'IVA ad agosto (trimestrale), procedo col lo scaricare il 40% dell'IVA ?  
- conto fiscale: dall'anno scorso ho dovuto aprire un secondo conto in banca, sul quale passano tutte le operazioni strettamente legate alla mia attivita'.
Volevo scaricare il canone mensile che pago, ma la banca non emette la relativa fattura. Come posso procedere? Tengo buono, come documento, l'estratto conto trimestrale dove e' riportato il canone mensile? 
Grazie per l'assistenza.
Cordialmente.
Federico

----------


## danilo sciuto

- elenchi fornitori: meglio attendere istruzioni più precise;
- IVA auto: adesso non ricordo a mente le norme transitorie (ammesso che sistano): non escluderei la detrazione al 50%, ma se vuoi stare tranquillo ti consiglio il 40%;
- conto corrente professionale: va benissimo, come documento, l'estratto conto trimestrale dove e' riportato il canone mensile. 
saluti   

> Salve,
> ho letto con interesse i vari post di questo forum.
> Sono un professionista, avevo alcune 3 questioni da chiarire:
> - elenchi fornitori: mi sembra di aver letto che i professionisti sono esentati dallo spedire questi elenchi, non e' chiaro se bisogna comunque farli lo stesso e conservarli.
> - IVA auto: scusate se torno sul tema..., ho acquistato una auto a fine aprile 2007 (data fattura 29/4/07), devo scaricare l'IVA ad agosto (trimestrale), procedo col lo scaricare il 40% dell'IVA ?  
> - conto fiscale: dall'anno scorso ho dovuto aprire un secondo conto in banca, sul quale passano tutte le operazioni strettamente legate alla mia attivita'.
> Volevo scaricare il canone mensile che pago, ma la banca non emette la relativa fattura. Come posso procedere? Tengo buono, come documento, l'estratto conto trimestrale dove e' riportato il canone mensile? 
> Grazie per l'assistenza.
> Cordialmente.
> Federico

----------


## DANI_10

per gli anni 2006 e 2007 sono esonerati dall'obbligo dell'invio degli elenchi i contribuenti in contabilit&#224; semplificata, le onlus e le associazioni di volontariato. cmq secondo me &#232; meglio mettere a posto gli archivi, controllare bene tutti i dati e reperire i dati mancanti, in caso di ripensamenti. e poi avrai meno lavoro l'anno prossimo.

----------


## lucacz

Per le spese correnti (manutenzioni, carburanti, ecc,), invece, il costo si detrae al 25% e la relativa iva al 40% o sbaglio? Mi domando quando si farà finalmente chiarezza?

----------


## Speedy

> Per le spese correnti (manutenzioni, carburanti, ecc,), invece, il costo si detrae al 25% e la relativa iva al 40% o sbaglio? Mi domando quando si farà finalmente chiarezza?

  Ai fini irpef: deduciblità dei costi al 25% 
Ai fini iva: detraibilità del 40% dell'imposta pagata (ma il decreto di approvazione definitiva non è stato ancora pubblicato in g.u.) 
Ciao

----------

